# Rabbit Questions.



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

So I might be getting a rabbit this summer or next summer. (Hopefully this summer!) and I have been doing alot of research on them. But I want to know some of your opinions and other things. 
My questions.

What is your favorite breed of rabbit and what kind do you recommend I get?
What brand of food do your rabbits prefer, and what is a healthy brand?
What kind of toys does your rabbits like, what do you recommend? If you can please post pictures or links of them. 
Can you use fleece in the cage for a rabbit, do they like it?
How old are the rabbits usually at the petstore? (I might get one from a breeder, but I am curious)
What is the best and healthiest type of hay to feed them?
Where do you get most of your supplies from? If online please give me a link.

Thanks for your help! :-D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Favorite Breeds: English Lop, Lionhead (wool breed, requires grooming), New Zealands (big bunnies), Polish (sweet little dwarf), and Dutch.

I'd have to know what it is you want from your pet (low maintenance, big/small, any little kids in your family, cuddler) to make a recommendation. Each breed has it's pros and cons. Also, every rabbit is an individual!

I feed purina rabbit chow, the show formula. I don't show my buns, but it has the best nutrition out of our local options.

Toys don't have to be anything majorly expensive. Ours LOVE soda boxes, macaroni boxes, tissue boxes, or cardboard tubes stuffed with hay!

I also offered pesticide free apple or pear twigs from the yard for them to chew on.

Rabbits in the petstore can be anywhere from 5 weeks (way too young to be away from momma) to about 3 months. I would recommend going to a reputable breeder, you'll be able to meet the parents and siblings of your rabbit, and you'll have an idea of what kind of temperament they'll have.

I feed timothy, or orchard grass. If alfalfa isn't in your pellets, and your rabbit is under 6 months, you'll have to find a way to supplement with alfalfa (I had to choose the pellets, Swiffer won't eat alfalfa hay)

I get most of my supplies from Tractor Supply Co.

Good luck! Rabbits are a lot of fun!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks so much! I don't really want a lion head, although they are cute and fluffy, I know they require more work. 

What do you think of netherland dwarfs?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I had one that was the epitome of evil, she would growl, lunge, and bite with the intent of maiming. Not ALL of them are that way, it depends on the breeder, and what type of temperament they breed in their stock. A lot of breeders in general pass up on even-keeled individuals for "pretty" stock. And I've heard a bad rep for Nethies because of this... and Squirrel really didn't help... at all LOL

Keep in mind, every animal is an individual, I'd heard of sweet and wonderful Nethies.

Polish are very similar, and are well known for their sweet and cuddly personalities.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting a polish dwarf rabbit. I looked up some pictures and things, they are adorible! I like the smaller cuddly ones. ;-)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

We have a Polish, she's such a sweetheart, and so patient with my 3 yr old son.


----------

